# Benedicta in FL



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Sellers Name and location - Wes Port St. Lucie, FL
Feedback: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/vendor-feedback/83787-randommind.html

Species - R benedicta "Shucushuyacu"
Line - U.E. 
Age - 2-4 months OOTW
Quantity - 3
Group Price - $420 for all 3 
Preferred Payment Method - Cash
Shipping Rates & information - Local P/U only...will meet within a reasonable distance


----------

